# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Как по-французски будет

## Ramil

Напишите кто-нибудь, как будет по-французски "Месье знает толк в извращениях!"

----------


## Crocodile

> Напишите кто-нибудь, как будет по-французски "Месье знает толк в извращениях!"

 А что случилось? Кто-то пытается установить винду на швейную машинку?   ::

----------


## Zubr

Что точно означает _извращение_ здесь?

----------


## Basil77

> Что точно означает _извращение_ здесь?

 Обычно слово "извращения" имеет сексуальный оттенок, но его также часто шутливо используют, когда говорят о ком-то, кто из всех возможных способов решения проблемы выбирает самый идиотский. Например, покупает ВАЗовскую Ладу с полным фаршем (со всеми возможными опциями), когда за те же деньги можно взять приличный импортный атомобиль. О таких говорят "ну ты и извращенец" или "ну ты и любитель поизвращаться". Я думаю Рамиль имел ввиду что-то в этом духе.

----------


## Ramil

И всё-таки, на вопрос может кто-нибудь ответить?

----------


## Zubr

Если речь идёт о сексуальности, « Monsieur s'y connaît en perversions », а то не знаю... Впрочем, контекст-то каков?

----------


## Ramil

> Если речь идёт о сексуальности, « Monsieur s'y connaît en perversions », а то не знаю... Впрочем, контекст-то каков?

 Вот, почитай ссылку.

----------


## Zubr

Уже пару дней раздумываюсь над этим, только не нашёл, как верно перевести. Если бы я был сутенёр и ко мне подошёл мужик с таким неожиданным желанием, я бы, подняв бровь, ответил что-то вроде « Monsieur a du goût » (~ Вкус-то у месье есть), так можно сказать иронически (и без иронии), но это не годится для других случаев, когда речь идёт о компьютере...

----------

